# Merc 25 acting like a Merc



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Follow the wires from the kill switch back,
one goes to ground (the engine block)
the other to an ignition circuit. 
Whichever is easiest to disconnect, do so.
Kill switches do go bad, and replacement switches are an easy install.


----------



## Shinerkiller (Dec 12, 2006)

It should be the (Power Pak)Switchbox. part # 855713A 4


----------



## brew1891 (Dec 10, 2006)

The switchbox appears to be sending power to the coils.


----------



## B.Lee (Apr 29, 2008)

Do you have any spark then? Pull both plugs, put them back in the plug wires, ground the threads on the engine somewhere, and see if they are sparking while cranking. 

I'm always suspicious of a really good-running 2-stroke, it's normally a sign something is going wrong!


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

> I'm always suspicious of a really good-running 2-stroke, it's normally a sign something is going wrong!



Optimist... ;D


----------



## brew1891 (Dec 10, 2006)

> Do you have any spark then?  Pull both plugs, put them back in the plug wires, ground the threads on the engine somewhere, and see if they are sparking while cranking.


Yes, spark in BOTH plugs

I disassembled the kill switch on the lower cowl. It is a simple switch. two wires, switch slides a metal contact up and down to complete or break the circuit. nothing looked messed up.

Haven't looked at the switch on the end of the tiller arm


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Just to state the obvious
if you have spark at the plugs
then the kill switch is not activated
look elsewhere for your problem

Spark has been checked.

Fuel
air
timing
compression


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

I'm going to go with carb. Pull it and clean it. Can't hurt.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

> I'm going to go with carb.  Pull it and clean it.  Can't hurt.


thats would i would do, i had problems with mine a few weeks ago so i pulled it, cleaned it, and all's well atleast for now  definitely sounds like a fuel problem though, if all else fails tow it back to the bbq place and give her what she wants  it cant hurt to try and you'll be able to take care of the appetite you worked up trying to fix it


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

are the plugs wet after u try to start

if they are dump the carb bowl try again>no luck >pump some gas into a glass jar and ck h20 content

if u got water get a fresh mix and wrk out the ole gas in the line and carb

what happens is the gas and water in ur tank get mixed up during the day and the problem starts latter


change ur gas


----------



## brew1891 (Dec 10, 2006)

No water in the gas. Pulled the internal filter (I also have a remote mounted fuel/water seperator) and it looks great. There is just no easy way to drain the carb bowl is there?










Bulb pumps gas well. 

Here is one of the plugs...not wet but not pretty:


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

http://www.crowleymarine.com/mercury_parts/3236/110.cfm

I don't see a carb bowl drain in the diagram


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

I just pulled the carb on mine ... Two 8mm bolts on Plastic enricher/spark advence Then two Nuts behind carb ... Gotta wiggle everything just so ... Pull fuel line then Vacum line ... 1 Bolt and bowl is off ... Mine was Like New Inside LOL 

These Motors Do not Idle well at all ... !

Can ya pull plugs and look for spark ?

Did Not read enough of the thread LOL ...

Give it a shot of starting Fluid .... If it fires then it is carb ...


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

ok---get some quick start spray it in the carb and see if it will fire off >do not try to keep it running< if it does not fire off >and the carb has been ck or redone the problem is under the fly wheel like timing etc. 
shop time

I would start over w/ cking fuel feed, spark, and new plugs etc. to make sure u did not miss something u got spark that means power pack and coils are good 99% of the time--see if it fires up on the quick start that will tell u alot
good luck--let us know

da! ditto above


----------



## brew1891 (Dec 10, 2006)

found a way to drain the carb without pulling it.

turned it over a few times and then hooked fuel line back up and started the starting process over. still not working.

time to call the shop.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

quick start first it will not hurt it---if it starts definetly the carb--u can do a rbuild yourself


----------



## brew1891 (Dec 10, 2006)

forgot to mention that I opened the butterfly and looked inside the carb with a flashlight. Saw some gunk in there.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

ok [smiley=1-beer.gif]


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Those carbs are easy to rebuild, get a gasket kit for about $30 and get at it. Rebuilt mine when I first bought the motor and it is the dogs bollocks. These motors are smooooth when tuned correctly, from idle at 700rpm to wot 6000rpm no lag, miss or bog.


----------



## brew1891 (Dec 10, 2006)

word is that it is not carb related at all. Stator went out. part is on order from Wisconsin.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Oh Dear [smiley=fun_84.gif]


----------



## brew1891 (Dec 10, 2006)

Props to Ahoy Marine in Sanford. I highly reccomend them. I have gotten parts there in the past but this is the first time they have repaired anything for me.

They found a stator closer to central florida and had it overnighted. Stator was installed today along with the proper spark plugs. Tech found that the plug #'s didn't match what was supposed to be installed per Champion.

Got her home. Put the flush muffs on and she cranked on the first pull. Didn't even need to prime it!

These motors just purr so nice.


----------



## jonnydox (10 mo ago)

Gramps said:


> Those carbs are easy to rebuild, get a gasket kit for about $30 and get at it. Rebuilt mine when I first bought the motor and it is the dogs bollocks. These motors are smooooth when tuned correctly, from idle at 700rpm to wot 6000rpm no lag, miss or bog.


i just got a 94-95 merc 25hp 2 stroke thats been sitting since 1998,, easy carb clean or rebuild, i just cleaned after no gaskets tore. runs awesome. i will rebuild carb but just wanted to see if she'd fire.....


----------



## MRichardson (May 27, 2010)

Ahoy always took good care of me and my old Merc 2-stroke. Good folks.


----------



## Teeter (Jan 9, 2020)

Ahoy is the best! Would recommend them to anyone. Always took care of my brother and I, and Steve Meador has so much expertise on mercs.


----------

